# Hepitatis B (Core)



## yetty

I just found out that I tested positive to Hepitatis B (Core), how would this affect my IVF chances


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

I'm sorry you've just learnt about your diagnosis  

I'm not an expert on this but my friend is in the same position, I believe there isnt much that can be done throughout conception, I'm not sure whether its the same as Hep C where they can reduce a certain type of cells through medication. But I know she's been told any babies can be innoculated at birth which helps prevent transmission, as would a section.

Are you receiving tx at the moment? I'd possibly recommend asking someone who specialises in ~GU medicine as they'll know more about it.

Heres some links...

http://www.hepb.org/patients/pregnant_women.htm

http://www.acog.org/publications/patient_education/bp093.cfm

Wishing you lots of luck on your fertility journey.

xx

/links


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You might have to have treatment at a clinic licensed to take patients with transmissible viruses. You need to consult with your clinic on this.


----------

